

Ask HN: What sould 17-years old web designer sould do? - osenar

Hello fellas,<p>I&#x27;m 17 years old guy with a problem. I cannot get work. I live in Slovenia where it&#x27;s nearly impossible to find any work, even in factory. Even if I could work in some design company I need proper education.<p>When I am searching for work on internet there is another problem. My portfolio is too small to be even noticed. I have worked for one semi big company, other two were collaboration with my friend.<p>What sould I do to fill my portfolio? Freelance sites are no go, Indians rules those sites...<p>Help me
======
moguz
"Your portfolio is small because you can't get a work, you can't get a work
because your portfolio is small." This situation is very common, one of the
first solution is working as internship or volunteering. Meeting the right
person is the key.

Offer low-cost/free service to your local charity or school for start. Keep
your relationship with people you work tight and friendly. And don't advertise
yourself like a amateur.

------
walterbell
Do you have time to create a project of your own? E.g. write a program that
parses the link collection at
[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)
and renders it as a flexible discovery resource.

If you create something interesting, your name/brand will be exposed to a
global tech audience, making the site a good reference for your skills.

~~~
osenar
Thanks for this awesome idea!

------
pjg
Hi there - I'm a startup founder and would love to discuss potential
opportunities with you. I don't mind or care if your portfolio is small as
long as you have the skill/passion to build great user experience. Feel free
to email me

~~~
osenar
I would like to work with you. Mail me: miha {at} vidakovic {dot} si

------
georgiano
do you code with the following languages PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Javascript?

~~~
osenar
Yes, I know and use all listed languages.

~~~
georgiano
would you like a job from me, would be delighted to have you on the team

~~~
osenar
Drop me a email: miha {at} vidakovic {dot} si

~~~
georgiano
will definitely do

~~~
osenar
Great.

